# Update on My UK Imports!



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

My imported meeces are doing great!  I have some nice young adults from my original 3 litters, and now a new litter born yesterday (from my red and agouti) and an aby litter due any time (can't believe she didn't pop last night!...she's HUGE!)!

Here are some pics taken last week!

original red doe

Red (A^y) Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Red (A^y) Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

original agouti buck

Agouti Buck from Red (A^y) Lines by CSBeck, on Flickr

Agouti Buck from Red (A^y) Lines by CSBeck, on Flickr

red doe's offspring from her first litter

Red (A^y) Mice by CSBeck, on Flickr

Red (A^y) Mice by CSBeck, on Flickr

Red (A^y) Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Red (A^y) Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Agouti Buck from Red (A^y) Lines by CSBeck, on Flickr

Agouti Buck from Red (A^y) Lines by CSBeck, on Flickr

Original abyssinian buck (his girlfriend decided to get creative with his haircut...)

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Original abyssinian doe 1

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Original abyssinian doe 2

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian offspring

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr

Abyssinian Mouse by CSBeck, on Flickr


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh, how gorgeous! Especially those Aby babies 

Sorry to derail a bit, but what's the story behind the imports? Like, why you did it, costs, how they were transported and such? Just curious, as you don't hear about people important all too often


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

see viewtopic.php?f=11&t=9143&hilit=import

My imports (to the US) were part of that group import. I imported A^y/agouti and aby because a. we don't have much A^y in the country, and I want to improve my e/e reds and b. we didn't have ANY aby in the country, and I love them!

There was some major drama (including someone trying to steal one of my aby does) after the importation actually took place...but I think overall a good experience and I could not be happier what I've gotten out of it!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, long topic! Making my way through it now, it's all very interesting  I can see why you're happy, they're wonderful little meece!


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous Stina! I love the look of the abyssinians.


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow...beauties. I'd better not let my little girl see these.

Her: "Daddy!...Daddy!...Where can we get some like these?!?!"

Me: "Um...I dunno. The UK, maybe."

Her: "Where's that?"

Me: "It's a magical and mystical land of mice....far, far away..."

Her: "No...really, Daddy."

Me: "Really, Sweetie."

Her: ...sniffle...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess I could say Antarctica. 

Her: "Can we go?"

Me: 

Argh...
.
.
.
They're still beautiful mice.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Just went through that entire thread, it seems that it was a very long road, but it paid off well


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!! Aby momma finally popped!.....and had a whopping 14!!!!! A couple were scattered and cold...so I took some and immediately fostered them off to other lactating does (I have so many babies right now...lol)....left her with 8 for the moment...when I went back past the cage she was nursing them  The red doe had had 12 herself! 3 of hers were fostered off right away too. I want to make sure as many of these bubs as possible survive so I have some to share in the mouse train occuring in September  I will spread the babies around more in a couple days. Yay for babies galore!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Yesssss, go Abys!!!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I loves them!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol i cant get over that first pic, the look on that mouses face :lol:


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> lol i cant get over that first pic, the look on that mouses face :lol:


Would be a good candidate for a "caption this mouse pic"...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

lol...I think she somehow got her whiskers stuck in her foot...which is funny, b/c she wasn't cleaning herself at all...lol


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Stina, they are all just stunning, congrats on all the litters! Can I ask where the mouse train is headed?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks  The "train" is going to Ohio


----------



## Jeannot (Jul 30, 2012)

Have any of the most recent UK imports made it out to the West Coast?


----------

